# Help with meeting my wildest vaping fantasy!



## Gazza (24/8/17)

Good day all,

As a noobie (current stinky user) I want to get it right first time so would like some help with my hardware choice...

My requirements are as follows:

A big cloud with a nicotine kick (either MTL or direct... I'll learn to do either)
Preferably USB charge as I can't afford (either financially or nicotine wise) to be without a vape and can't afford two devices.

I suppose I want the best of both worlds where I have the ease of a large liquid bowl (excuse the lack of terminology), long battery life, big cloud, nicotine hit / throat hit, no leaking of juice like in the twisp... winning lotto numbers for saturday would also be appreciated!

Was looking at the Smok V8 or the ileaf starter kits etc but not sure which way to go. Battery or usb... drip or drop... etc etc etc...

Looking to keep the price in the R300 - R700 range.

Hope the gurus can point me in the right direction.

G

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (24/8/17)

What sort of monthly budget would you be looking to spend on vaping?


----------



## Gazza (24/8/17)

RichJB said:


> What sort of monthly budget would you be looking to spend on vaping?


Not really sure... When I was on my lung buddy a few years ago I would buy a bottle of juice a week and replace filter/coil/ uuuum?? (not sure of the terminology) once a month or so... So probably 4 x bottles of juice and necessary coils/atomiser/ etc


----------



## RichJB (24/8/17)

OK, thanks. I ask because your budget of R300-700 is quite limiting and I think one has to take a longer-term view of financing. Within your budget, you would be looking only at typical starter kits such as the Smok and Eleaf kits you mentioned. While those are fine, my experience is that vapers outgrow them quite quickly. Spending a bit more up front might get you a set-up that will last you for longer - and actually save you money over the medium term too, if you are willing to do some DIY.

Four bottles of juice (R150 each) and two stock coils a month (R50 each) will give you a monthly budget of around R700. By comparison, I vape for less than R200 a month now. But I had to spend some money up front to get into this position. I wouldn't try to urge you into DIY juice just yet but at least consider making your own coils. Vaping stock coils over time will result in quite a lot of expenditure that you could have put into wire, cotton and tools. It also opens you up to better and more satisfying gear from the get-go.

I don't have any experience of current starter kits as I went DIY basically from the start. I'm sure others can give detailed analyses of what to expect from the various kits. But just to reiterate that you should also consider the wider, longer-term picture before making your final decision. It is always disappointing dropping cash (even just a few hundred rand) on gear that you outgrow very quickly.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## Dave557 (24/8/17)

I agree fully with what @RichJB has said. I started my vape journey with the Kangertech Subox mini kit (single battery, 50W, spent R1100) and I grew tired of it very quickly and then moved onto the Smok X-cube Mini kit (single battery, 75W, spent R1600), which still wasn't enough power for me, and on top of that I could drain that single battery in just a few hours, so I used to carry 2 spare batteries with me and that would get me through a day. So from my personal experience I usually recommend getting a setup which requires at least 2 batteries and is capable of hitting up to 100W minimum. With my current setup (RX200s, 3 batteries, 250W @R1050 excl.batteries & RTA/RDA) which I've had for about a year now, I generally stick between 65W and 87W but it's awesome to be able to go higher for when you want to show off those clouds. So I definitely think it's worth it to spend a bit more in the beginning on a good quality device so that you won't feel the need to upgrade so soon. Also an external battery charger does prolong the lifespan of your batteries and gives you a fuller charge.

And as for monthly expenses I build my own coils and diy my juice so i can get away with under R200pm as well, and I'm fairly certain I vape more than I breathe so that is a huge saving compared to buying stock coils and store juice, or even smoking stinkies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Gazza (24/8/17)

Thanks Rich and Dave for your replies. My plan of action is to vape for a few months to help get off the stinkies then quit the vaping... so spending loads on hardware might not be the way to go for me but appreciate the advice regarding looking more long term.
Would I be able to DIY coils etc etc and juice on the starter kits I mentioned?
Also, as I never want to be waiting for my device to charge I was thinking of considering the Eleaf Pico Dual Kit (I'm ASSUMING that it is two devices in the deal but the site does not really make that clear to a noobie. I saw the deal for R750 on VapeClub (see link below)
https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/starter-kits-and-combos/products/eleaf-pico-dual-kit


----------



## RichJB (24/8/17)

The Dual is a single device with two batteries. You would need to buy the two batteries that go with it and it would be preferable to get a charger as well, which will add quite a bit to the cost, probably R600 or so.

If you plan to quit after a few months, then starter kits like the Smok that you mentioned are probably the best way to go. They are essentially plug and play so there is little else needed by way of equipment. It would cost too much to get up and running with DIY coils and juice so it's not really worth it for a vaping span of only a few months. 

In a scenario where you don't manage to quit and continue vaping, you could always keep the starter kit as a back-up device. So that is probably the wisest starting point.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazza (24/8/17)

Thanks Rich, will stick to the starter kits of some sorts as you suggest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/8/17)

Gazza said:


> Thanks Rich and Dave for your replies. My plan of action is to vape for a few months to help get off the stinkies then quit the vaping... so spending loads on hardware might not be the way to go for me but appreciate the advice regarding looking more long term.
> Would I be able to DIY coils etc etc and juice on the starter kits I mentioned?
> Also, as I never want to be waiting for my device to charge I was thinking of considering the Eleaf Pico Dual Kit (I'm ASSUMING that it is two devices in the deal but the site does not really make that clear to a noobie. I saw the deal for R750 on VapeClub (see link below)
> https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/starter-kits-and-combos/products/eleaf-pico-dual-kit



@Gazza

Considering that vaping might be a temporary exercise for you, you might even consider a good secondhand setup. Look in the Classifieds section - there are many decent deals all the time.

Good luck


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Gazza (24/8/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Gazza
> 
> Considering that vaping might be a temporary exercise for you, you might even consider a good secondhand setup. Look in the Classifieds section - there are many decent deals all the time.
> 
> ...


I have checked out the classifieds but my head swims with all the options (much of which Greek to me  ) Will probably keep checking until the weekend then make a decision. Think I need a personal shopper to walk me through it all!


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/8/17)

Gazza said:


> I have checked out the classifieds but my head swims with all the options (much of which Greek to me  ) Will probably keep checking until the weekend then make a decision. Think I need a personal shopper to walk me through it all!



Don't worry - we all go through the start phase. I can be a daunting task to pick the right thing. @RichJB and @Dave557 has some good advice in the earlier replies. I find that most of the retailers are quite competant and would be in a good position to advise you as well. I started knowing nothing about vaping at all - just that I heard that it was healthier than smoking - that was all the motivation that I needed. I walked into VapeRite Port Elizabeth - found a helpful guy behind the counter and he gave me the 101 of vaping, showed me the entry level kit, showed me the next level kit, and I walked out with a Smok Alien and everything else that I needed.

Listen to what everybody has to say here, but then still afterwards go to a decent Vape shop and let them advise and show you.

You can still come back then and get something from the classified.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazza (24/8/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Don't worry - we all go through the start phase. I can be a daunting task to pick the right thing. @RichJB and @Dave557 has some good advice in the earlier replies. I find that most of the retailers are quite competant and would be in a good position to advise you as well. I started knowing nothing about vaping at all - just that I heard that it was healthier than smoking - that was all the motivation that I needed. I walked into VapeRite Port Elizabeth - found a helpful guy behind the counter and he gave me the 101 of vaping, showed me the entry level kit, showed me the next level kit, and I walked out with a Smok Alien and everything else that I needed.
> 
> Listen to what everybody has to say here, but then still afterwards go to a decent Vape shop and let them advise and show you.
> 
> ...


I think I have narrowed my current requirements down to the Eleaf / Smok V8 / 2x Smok Vape Pen 22. Cloud production and USB charging being the main reasons. As I am using it to give up the stinkies... cloud, hit and battery charge are all important.


----------



## kev mac (25/8/17)

Gazza said:


> I have checked out the classifieds but my head swims with all the options (much of which Greek to me  ) Will probably keep checking until the weekend then make a decision. Think I need a personal shopper to walk me through it all!


I agree with the above advice on a dual battery mod.Watch reviews on the various mods available.
You might do a search on devices with internal lipo batteries if you can't afford 18650s and a charger.I can't think of any off hand to suggest but they are out there.
Good luck in your endeavor!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Apollo (25/8/17)

Hi Gazza,

I see that you are from Edenvale. Would you be making your way to Vapecon this weekend?

If so, hit me up bud, I have a DripBox 160 I want to give you. I'll also give you 2 batteries and a bottle of juice.

The dripbox helped me immensely in quitting the stinkies, and saved me a lot of money doing so.

You have the option of buying premade coils or building your own on the interchangeable deck.

I did it as follows: bought the premade RDA coils and rewicked them when they got a little vrot, you can rewick them about 5 times.

So let me know and I will bring it with. The only things you need to buy is a few building supplies if that is the route you want to go.

Either way. Drop me a PM with your particulars. I might also have an extra ticket to vapecon if you wanna go

Edit: Extra ticket claimed. Let me know if you wanna go and I'll hook you

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## M5000 (25/8/17)

A few of the beginner mods like the latest version of the Evics have new charging technology with 2A charging as well so it's definitely upgraded, unsure about the new Pico but I've seen a few others in reviews that are said to be quite good. I use external chargers but if I were a new vaper looking for a new mod I would look into this, check what the reputable electric tech reviewers have to say and then decide..


----------



## MarshallGTi (25/8/17)

Vape King Trion XL.......


----------



## kev mac (26/8/17)

Berne van Rooyen said:


> Hi Gazza,
> 
> I see that you are from Edenvale. Would you be making your way to Vapecon this weekend?
> 
> ...


That is extremely kind and typical of the forum!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gazza (28/8/17)

Berne van Rooyen said:


> Hi Gazza,
> 
> I see that you are from Edenvale. Would you be making your way to Vapecon this weekend?
> 
> ...


Hi Berne, 
Very kind offer! Unfortunately a little late now as my Internet was down this weekend and also missed vape con ... I will PM you nonetheless. Hope you enjoyed vape con!


----------



## Apollo (28/8/17)

Gazza said:


> Hi Berne,
> Very kind offer! Unfortunately a little late now as my Internet was down this weekend and also missed vape con ... I will PM you nonetheless. Hope you enjoyed vape con!


It was a ton of fun! you definitely missed out. You have to try and make it next year!

I will await your PM.


----------



## Gazza (28/8/17)

Berne van Rooyen said:


> It was a ton of fun! you definitely missed out. You have to try and make it next year!
> 
> I will await your PM.


PM sent... I think
Sounds like it was a blast.


----------

